# Clothing line website design



## accendiHG (Feb 15, 2014)

We just went live with our clothing line website and we are seeking feedback on the overall ease of navigation and appearance. 

Let us know what you think!



Thanks, 
James


----------



## llian (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi James.

Easy to navigate, nice clean style, although I find the white splodges on black rather distracting.

Your nav menu needs adjusting slightly so that Register is on the same line. Perhaps make the padding or the font-size slightly smaller.


----------



## accendiHG (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated!

James


----------



## Dude14 (Feb 1, 2014)

James -

What is the name of the template you have used for your site on Shopify?

It's super clean. Looks good.


----------



## accendiHG (Feb 15, 2014)

The theme name is Parallax. I purchased it from another site and installed it into Shopify.

Thanks for the feedback!
James


----------

